# Sandra von Ruffin meint: Lasst Blumen sprechen - Der neue Frisurentrend der Promis!



## Q (24 Aug. 2012)

Blumen sind in diesem Sommer DAS Accessoire. Gern verzieren die Stars ihre Frisuren damit, denn Blumen im Haar wirken frisch und peppen jeden Look auf.

Das wusste auch die bezaubernde Sandra von Ruffin, die mit Begeisterung dieses Accessoire angenommen hatte. So trug sie bei den First Step Awards 2012 im Stage Theater Potsdamer Platz in Berlin einen äußerst süßen Blumenkranz auf dem Kopf.
Die weißen Blümchen gaben ihr ein noch jugendlicheres und sehr sommerlich frisches Flair. Da war ein ausgefeiltes Hairstyling nicht mehr notwendig. So hatte die junge Schauspielerin ihre lange braune Mähne ganz einfach offen über die Schultern fallen lassen.

Auch im Gesicht hatte die Schöne auf Natürlichkeit gesetzt. Ihre großen Augen waren oben mit einem Eyeliner-Strich versehen, eine Mascara lag auf ihren Wimpern. Von ihren Lippen blitzte ein dezenter Lippenstift, der zu ihrem Hautton und zu ihrer Haarfarbe perfekt passte. Das zurückhaltende Make-up passte ausgezeichnet zum offenen Haar und zum Haarkranz, es unterstützte das natürliche Flair der Schauspielerin.

Das Outfit von Sandra von Ruffin war ebenfalls wunderbar auf den Beauty-Look abgestimmt. So trug sie ein langes, rotes Kleid, das den romantischen Gesamt-Look noch betonte. Die schwarze kurze Lederjacke und die schwarze Handtasche peppten das Ganze etwas auf.

Der blumige Look wirkte sehr verspielt und brachte einen Hauch Sommer-Romantik auf den roten Teppich. Abgerundet wurde das Styling aber vor allem noch von dem süßen Lächeln des Blumenmädchens.

Die passenden Bilder dazu gibts hier natürlich auch:

http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...tz-berlin-august-20-2012-58x.html#post1395930


----------

